# progress on my 'new' daily driver



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

My brother is going to be taking over my 98 200sx SE - gotta keep the GA in the family. almost done getting my 95 SE-R 5spd on the road. car pulls very nice (but the clutch is making a noise when engaged). 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/664563


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

aaawwwww KITTAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn i want that color

nice ride man


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

thanks, 
the color is a head turner...but unfortunately the ladies arent looking.

it will be painted in the end, probably super black.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

pretty coo car


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

VERY NICE!!! I actually saw that on Ebay and thought about getting it. Nice find.....AND price.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not bad...Damn good find..


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

thanks, guilty as charged - got it off ebay. it was fun flying up 95 N with pieces of bumper cover ripping off! The price was just right :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

friend of mine had 1 of those.......not a bad car we beat the $hit out of it tho


----------

